# help: - Installing Cabinet FAN....



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 7, 2005)

I have bought a new Cabinet fan.... now while installing the fan into my cabinet i cant figure it out which way to put the fan i mean which way the air should go...

1. whether the fan should pull the air out of the cabinet??

2. or the fan should push air inside the cabinet??

pls help me out....

thnx


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 7, 2005)

ideally there shud be 2 fans...

one at the front bottom part of the cabinet to "suck in" the air...

and other at top back panel of cabinet to "throw" the air out ...

now choose where shud u put it...  :roll: 

if u already have a fan at the back of tha cabinet thats working,apart frm 
SMPS fan,then install the new one on the front bottom side...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 7, 2005)

my cabinet doesnt have 2 port or place to put 2 fans..... so i gues i dont want to suck dust in... so i think i should chose the 1st option....


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 8, 2005)

The flow of air should be in a manner that cool air enters the bottom of the box passes over the CPu + VGA + HDD and is expelled by the exaust fan. So there must be a fan at the bottom preferably at the front to suck in air, also this fan will reduce the dust buildup in the box as there is a central air entry point to the box which can be covered with a filter. So if the box has no hole go get one made I did this it costs Rs 10/- only and results in a temp drop of about 3-5 C


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 8, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> my cabinet doesnt have 2 port or place to put 2 fans..... so i gues i dont want to suck dust in... so i think i should chose the 1st option....


selected the correct option as it asures a flow of air in the cabinet


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 8, 2005)

*img170.exs.cx/img170/960/airintake8ug.jpg

ideally this is the way your cabinet fans need to be setup 
one fans blows air into the cabinet and other pulls out the hot air out of the cabinet 
hope you get it
p.s:-what lovely graphics i make na


----------



## Naga (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank god, we don't need 2 read ur posts in your handwriting


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 8, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> p.s:-what lovely graphics i make na



     
thats the cleanest,meaningfull,lovely,cursive,easy to read and strainfree
handwriting iam seeing....!!!!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 8, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> techno_funky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup.... one more vote....

but u know... my cbnet doesnt has that front soket for the air pushing fan.... so i thought pulling air would be a good idia....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 8, 2005)

one other thing that i want to know that is about the box, @pradeep_chauhan maintioned to prevent dust.... *dust is a big issue*..... just cant find any way to prevent it to entering in the cabinet....


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 9, 2005)

yup ur rite saurav_cheeta, u cant prevent dust frm entering the cabinet,
though u can regularly vaccum it,just dont try any cloth etc...u can try out with a paint brush...!!

my system is in a mess after every 2/3 months,i completely dis-assemble it,clean everything,nd assemble it bak up..


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 9, 2005)

See to prevent dust entering in to a system the best bet is to maintain a positive air pressure inside your box so to do this put a fan (5") to suck in air with a dust filter and say a smaller one 3" to suck out the hot air at the back now the volume of air entering the box is more than what is leaving it so all holes that are ther are being used by the air to escape and thus dust cannot enter the box the only entry point for air has been filtered thus no dust.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 9, 2005)

@pradeep_chauhan



> to prevent dust entering in to a system the best bet is to maintain a
> 
> positive air pressure inside your box


 wow u must have got 95%+ in 

ur last physics exam (when ever it was...).... yup it is the best way so far, if 

anyone has a cabinet that supports the point @techno_funky made... 



> *img170.exs.cx/img170/960/airintake8ug.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 9, 2005)

please tell me how to post a picture and using my web cam i will post the photo of my setup . Ihave been asking this Q for a long time but no one seems to help me. I know you may feel its a trivial Q but i just dont get it. So please help me.


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 9, 2005)

well if i have got wht u meant in ur question, then

u can turn on ur webcam, and place it in front of ur setup

and now share that on cam wid someone in yahoo

take a screenshot of it using print screen and paste that in PAINT 

cut/paste wht u want and then save it in jpg format

upload it at imageshack.us and them post the link here

whts the great deal??


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Let me try

*img21.exs.cx/img21/2604/fanfilter1zv.th.jpg
*img21.exs.cx/img21/7948/fanfilter19bj.th.jpg
*img21.exs.cx/img21/629/fancontroller2lu.th.jpg
*img21.exs.cx/img21/4190/infan5ds.th.jpg
*img21.exs.cx/img21/8938/exaustcloseup4xr.th.jpg
*img31.exs.cx/img31/396/openboxdescription8dn.th.jpg
*img21.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img21&image=openboxdesc5jg.png

Sorry if the immages are not upto the mark Its my first try


----------



## BONZI (Apr 9, 2005)

oh thx for these pics. How did you do this?? I mean the number of fans, the number of holes and that fan filter is that something available in the market or is that just a piece of cloth, then the power supply is that from SMPS or is that a seperate connection and whats that speed control? 

Or is that a cooling kit?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 9, 2005)

Man u do need some serious cooling for ur rig...... how many HDD do u have... let me count... 3, 4..... well i lost counting....

though my system isnt that much cramp like urs.... but if needed then might think for this option.... if i can connect that dust filter 





> *img21.exs.cx/img21/2604/fanfilter1zv.jpg


 with my 5" fan, then i can reverse it to push air (clined by the filter) in side & make positive air pressure inside my box..... that might keep dust away..... & would also keep the system temp down......


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 10, 2005)

BONZI said:
			
		

> oh thx for these pics. How did you do this?? I mean the number of fans, the number of holes and that fan filter is that something available in the market or is that just a piece of cloth, then the power supply is that from SMPS or is that a seperate connection and whats that speed control?
> 
> Or is that a cooling kit?



Well Its all a DIY stuff I am an electronics hobbiest for long and its a simple task. See the fans are all ballbearing ones bought from SP road (local Bangalore HW market) and the box is the cheap mercury one which i bought without SMPS. Next the big side fan is so fitted so that it blowes air on to the SCSI HDDs this is a requirement as scsi HDD get very hot > 60 C. So for the fan fittment itried to drill holes first but the holes / perforations didi not work very well and thus had to make a circular cutting in the box (costed me Rs 10/- ) the filter is a Plastic mesh having a thin piece of cotton cloth and thus i can say i have a washable filter. The setup is supplied with external 24V supply and the controll unit is a adjustable voltage regulator (LM 317T) and a voltage comparator for the visual effect The variable pot in front allowes for controlling the fan speed Thus the speed of the fans can be varied based on what the system is doing. One thing that the shot did not show is the north bridge cooler. A fan is connected on top of the north bridge cooling it. 
So its no kit just a setup made from localy available parts and some free time that i had. It does a good job keeps the system relativly cool.
But I still need help to get a good CPu cooler as the cpu Temp reach 85 C when gentoo compiles a new big package "enoonmai" has promised help in getting a good volcano cooler so lets wait and see.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 10, 2005)

@...pradeep_chauhan.....wow. .. man ,,, thats serious "jugaad"..!!!

well keep it up...


----------



## BONZI (Apr 10, 2005)

oh well I'm not a  electronics hobbiest. Anyway I will try to do it in my own way.The problem for me is the cabinet has a plastic front so I cant make a hole in it.  Is it sensible to go for a fan in the side of cabinet?


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 11, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> BONZI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man that is a mind bogling stuff;    , i would definetely like to meet u when i would be in bangalore next month,


----------



## premrajeev (Apr 13, 2005)

well this picture was quiet a useful one,despite the cleanliness...well done..


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks guys for the kind words.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 25, 2005)

hey guys. fully readymade solutions to my problem. i came right here by a link in QnA to my prob , link given by this thread starter.

well my comp gets peob only when it runs for more than 24 hrs. a P4, 2.8 HT machine. now i c its a heat problem, and i decide to put up an extra fan. i have no probs installing it (have done before ina friends machine) but really cosnfused where do i put it, at the back or in the side (side one really creates a problem when opening the cabinet)

And yes, does keeping my cabinet open for all da time would help or not?


----------



## siriusb (Aug 25, 2005)

> And yes, does keeping my cabinet open for all da time would help or not?


It depends. If u have a good fan arrangement in ur cabinet, then keeping teh cabinet panel open will actually  result in a increase in temp. Otherwise, keeping the cabinet open will work better. The easy way to know, is to actually try it out for urself but here's a pointer: My old cabinet with only one cabinet fan was cooler when I didn't put the side panel on. But my new cabinet with 3 cabinet fans is actually a lot cooler with the panel on.

@pradeep
Although adding a cloth filter will decrease dust inside ur system, it also drastically reduces the CFM of the fan and hence it's effectiveness in keeping the temperature down. So ultimately u will need larger fans with more cfm to push more air. I prefer to keep the vent holes covered in my cabinet with a grill for protection and then clean the insides regularly to take care of the dust.

Also, the "ideal" fan placement of the exhaust is not the rear of the cabinet, but rather on the top panel of the cabinet. And the intake should be bottom front, as the rear of the cabinet does not have proper circulation. These fans shud be in addition to the ones on the side panel. The side panel fans are mostly for Spot-cooling of processor and gpu. But hey, who can afford the ideal?

And yes, keeping a positive pressure inside the cabinet is better than keeping a negaitive pressure. I guess this is because with negative pressure, air will flow into the cabinet from all possible holes, floppy and cd drives. This will quickly build up dust inside the drives lens/head and the uncontrolled flow will not be able to take ay the temperature effectively.


----------



## zombie (Aug 25, 2005)

This is terrific. I was thinking about starting a new thread as I had some questions on adding couple of extra fans to my CPU in future. Never noticed this thread. But now I know where to get the answers. Thank you all gurus for the explaination. Especially you PC (Pradeep Chauhan).   

By any chance are you in IISc ??? Me too posted in Bangalore. Would it be possible for you to enlighten me ???


----------

